# Advice -clean fuel door



## Christopherbe11 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, first time here, got a mark 2 at the weekend and want to clean it properly. Have read that some chemicals can ruin the fuel door area. It's silver in Color.. any product to use / advice appreciated.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Have to say I used a range of polishes and off the shelf car cleaning chemicals and the silver fuel flap was always fine. Was mindful of not pressing on it too hard to scratch it but that was absolutely no difference to the paint!

(When cleaning be sure to check the drainage hole in the recess, can get gunked up and allows water to pool a bit inside).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't use any metal polishes on the fuel flap , it is lacquered the same as the body work just use the same to clean it as you use on your paint work


----------



## Christopherbe11 (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheers, I'll give it a whirl!


----------

